# Going crazy waiting for permit!!



## josiejump (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi everyone!

My husband and I sent in our applications for work permits before Christmas and we're sure we have everything included (it was sent back initally for a couple of minor things like an out-of-date medical form but nothing major).

I know over Christmas the London office weren't processing applications but I thought by now we'd have at least heard something about how the application process was going. We can't get through to the number that was sent to us and we've registed online but there's nothing ever showing up. 

My husband has a job offer and the employer is waiting for him to arrive in NZ but we can't book our flights yet - he's expecting him over by the start of Feb. We've people viewing our house but we can't commit to a proper date yet and I'm afraid to sell my car just in case. Also I'll need to hand in my notice in work but everything seems to be in limbo until we hear back! 

I'm terrified we'll be turned down even though we had 160points but why is it taking so long?!!! 

Sorry for the rant but I'm not the most patient of people and hate not knowing anything!

Would love to hear how long any of you have been waiting for yours!

Thanks!


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

josiejump said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My husband and I sent in our applications for work permits before Christmas and we're sure we have everything included (it was sent back initally for a couple of minor things like an out-of-date medical form but nothing major).
> 
> ...


Hi there

I think you may be suffering from the 'New Zealand is shut for Christmas' problem, which is even worse than in the UK because it's the middle of the school summer holidays!!

Everything shut down on the 24th December, and many, many people (me included) don't go back to work until Monday 10th January. 

Hopefully next week things will be back to normal and you'll hear something.


----------



## josiejump (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks Topcat. Posting my update on a new post - need all the help we can get!


----------



## zeiger (Sep 27, 2010)

josiejump said:


> Thanks Topcat. Posting my update on a new post - need all the help we can get!


If you have the email address of the Administrative officer who initially looked into your EOI, or your Case Officer, you should try e-mailing them.
As per my experience in the past month, an e-mail is replied to within 2 working days (My application was still in the EOI Selected stage at that moment). I don't know about other offices but mine was allocated to the London office.


----------

